# iPhone 5s 16GB priced at Rs. 53,500, iPhone 5c at Rs. 41,900



## quagmire (Oct 16, 2013)

*iPhone 5s*

Rs. 53,500 - 16GB model
Rs. 62,500 - 32GB model 
Rs. 71,500  - 64GB model

*iPhone 5c *

Rs. 41,900 - 16GB model 
Rs. 53,500 - 32GB model





> The India pricing for Apple’s latest iPhones has been revealed. The devices will hit store shelves on October 25, just in time for the holiday shopping
> iPhone 5s 16GB priced at Rs. 53,500, iPhone 5c at Rs. 41,900 in India
> 
> Apple’s flagship smartphones, the iPhone 5s and the iPhone 5c will launch in India on October 25. The iPhone 5s is priced at Rs. 53,500 for the 16GB model, Rs. 62,500 for the 32GB model and Rs 71,500 for the 64GB model. The iPhone 5c is priced at Rs. 41,900 for the 16GB model and Rs. 53,500 for the 32GB model. The two smartphones will be available contract free in India but will also be sold by Airtel and R Com. Both the service providers claim that they will offer attractive data and talk plans with the two devices.
> ...



-Source


----------



## omega44-xt (Oct 16, 2013)

As expected, iPhone is still a waste of money (due to high price)


----------



## gameranand (Oct 16, 2013)

Why don't they sell it in Lacs.


----------



## Flash (Oct 16, 2013)

gameranand said:


> Why don't they sell it in Lacs.


Just wait, till iPhone 7 or 8.


----------



## sam_738844 (Oct 16, 2013)

if only iphones were selling sub 30K range, they would have a better market hold in India, and market hold in India is not something to be trifled with. iphone surely is over-expensive in every term there is, but it definitely has perks..but 41K for an iphone ranging up-to 71K!!! is NEVER a smart buy  doesn't matter how smart the phone is. 64GB in a phone and a tag of 71K, in that price tag, people can buy a BF4 ready PC and still a good enough droid  phone.


----------



## warfreak (Oct 16, 2013)

Wasn't 5c supposed to be a "poor man's iphone"?

In what way does this make sense??


----------



## Faun (Oct 16, 2013)

warfreak said:


> Wasn't 5c supposed to be a "poor man's iphone"?
> 
> In what way does this make sense??



Buying that will make you poorer in retrospect.


----------



## lywyre (Oct 16, 2013)

Apple has already ordered a cut back on iPhone 5c supplies: WSJ: Apple Is Slashing Orders for the iPhone 5C


----------



## Flash (Oct 16, 2013)

Faun said:


> Buying that will make you poorer in retrospect.


iPhone fans don't want to live with a mindset that they're holding the cheapest iPhone (5C)..


----------



## gameranand (Oct 16, 2013)

Faun said:


> Buying that will make you poorer in retrospect.


----------



## Zangetsu (Oct 16, 2013)

I will spend that much amount of money in Fixed Deposit to get interests


----------



## rijinpk1 (Oct 16, 2013)

i just thought 5c  would be at 30k. for 40k, a good laptop and good enough phone would be my solution.


----------



## Anorion (Oct 16, 2013)

Oh well. super secret club of iphone owners just got a little more exclusive.


----------



## ashs1 (Oct 17, 2013)

Faun said:


> Buying that will make you poorer in retrospect.


----------



## amjath (Oct 17, 2013)

*weknowgifs.com/wp-content/uploads/2013/03/amir-clapping.gif


----------

